# How I can have information on a user

## Mala Zaba

I would like have this onformation:

Real Name

All group

Home...

----------

## alec

If you're running KDE, the easiest way to get that info is to use KUser - it's in your system menu.  Other than doing a cat of your /etc/passwd, I'm too spoiled by graphical interfaces to know.

----------

## Mala Zaba

I forgot to say... I am only in console mode   :Confused: 

----------

## alec

You can use the "id" command:

```
alec@melvin alec $ id alec

uid=501(alec) gid=407(alec) groups=407(alec),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),80(cdrw)

```

And get the "real name" out of /etc/passwd.

Best I can come up with, outside of emerging KDE :)

----------

